# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как удалить вложения?

## Никита Соловьев

Если Вы часто обращаетесь к нам за помощью или в процессе лечения требуется прикреплять большое количество вложений, может возникнуть ситуация, когда новые вложения добавить невозможно. Это обусловлено ограничением на общий размер загружаемых файлов. Чтобы прикрепить новые вложения, необходимо удалить старые.

*Чтобы удалить вложения:*

- Откройте "Мой кабинет"

- Выберите опцию "Вложения"

- Отметьте старые вложения и нажмите кнопку "Удалить".


Готово.

----------

*mrak74*,  *Techno*,  *thyrex*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

